# What have you found to be the best thing to scoop up goat manure?



## gemstoneacres12 (Apr 8, 2013)

I really can't find anything that works really well.. I wanna clean up there paddock but nothing really scoops it well.. What have you found that works really good?


----------



## OutdoorDreamer (Mar 29, 2012)

Good question, I'd like to see the replies also. The scoops designed for cleaning horse stalls don't work very well with goat berries. When it comes times to clean stalls I just use a big heavy duty pitchfork and scoop the dirty bedding up in clumps until I see the dirt floor. Then we put fresh pine shavings down.


----------



## Sensible (Jun 14, 2013)

I assume by paddock, you mean an outdoor area with no bedding. I use a sturdy metal dust pan with the handle bent up at a 90 degree angle, with a 4' broom handle inserted as a scooper, and a small broom to brush the berries in.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

A front-end loader or skid-steer. LOL They don't work for the sheds, though, so there I use a 6-tined manure fork, then rake up what is left and use one of those plastic manure forks like the ones used in horse stalls. Anything that falls through is raked out level and left. If you are cleaning a level surface, try an aluminum scoop shovel. It get's everything, holds a lot and, because it's aluminum, it's pretty light-weight.


----------



## jddolan (Mar 31, 2013)

I hAve a front end loader with a bucket that has manure tines on it ,works good to pull apart the hay,that is if u can get in to the area,I use to clean stalls from winter that were built up


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We use a leaf rake for getting it into a pile, and then shovel it into a bucket. Then we take it to our manure pile and give it out to people as fertilizer


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

My son found me a nice short tined mulch rake. It works great.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg%3B-western-pattern-d-handle-aluminum-scoop-46-in

I use one like this Gets all the shavings and goat berries


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

My kids lol


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

happybleats said:


> My kids lol


You're bad!  :ROFL:


----------



## Pygmygoatluver (Feb 26, 2013)

Yeah like what a lot of people say. A rake works the best for me I have mostly dirt and grass so it's not that hard to rake lol.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

My dogs!


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

gemstoneacres12 said:


> I really can't find anything that works really well.. I wanna clean up there paddock but nothing really scoops it well.. What have you found that works really good?


Teenagers!!!


----------

